# Rocking with the Capspray Softspray 400



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So I bought 2 - hvlp 2 stage turbine, one a CH which my guys rocked on today, this unit pass the test to put it into a challange completion tomorrow. Up against my. Graco 9.5. That tomorrow with epi live stream..:jester:

So the other unit I got is a rockin capspray softtspray model 400. I wanna see what this thing can do. So tonight a one night special presented by epi. We will rock this softspray. 

Btw I might flake out at the end. Beer will be in the arena.

....


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Gabe,

What are you looking to compare between a 2 stage and a 6 stage? Curious because I've been running autobody guns for years and very recently purchased the 9.5.
I've shot everything under the sun. (product-wise) Just curious.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, got the unit ready to rock. The cup gun is the one and only original Capspray Softspray that came with the unit.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Csheils said:


> Gabe,
> 
> What are you looking to compare between a 2 stage and a 6 stage? Curious because I've been running autobody guns for years and very recently purchased the 9.5.
> I've shot everything under the sun. (product-wise) Just curious.
> ...


This is a Friday night thread, nothing to be taken serious. 

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So this is what I'm hit'in. Yes I set up a display, yes that is my strainer bag, but I thought it could resemble flames. 

Were going with regal matte finish color Brown Surgar. My wife might not like this color but that's here fault for not participating with me on such a spectacular event. 

(The rocking chair will be for sale after the show folks, bids start after my final presentation)

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Straight up, no water or reducer added

....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Lets see the chocolate beauty. (Also, a pick of what your drinking)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Well here it I'd folks, I thought I'd have to reduce it. But it pushed the product straight up. I would reduce it to get s better finish and production rate. 

So that cuncludes epi livestream. Join us again in our competition round. With the 2 stager against the 5 stager

Rocking chair (item #j62958) is now up for bids 

Capspray Softspray it being given to a great employee. He wants it, he gots it.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Think my wife tricked me with complementing the color of the rockin chair. I'm on my 3rd piece. Using BM chalk board paint. This time I used the CH and it worked just fine. The game board is getting a BM metallic 3 coat glaze on the legs. Purrr

Any, this is a painters Friday night rockin time.

....


----------

